# Crosshair Scopes



## brownieonfire (Nov 1, 2010)

I have read a little on AT about what people think about using crosshair scopes for archery, but i havent found a thread that seems to answer what I am curious about. I am an avid archer (aren't we all :smile and I am always looking for ways to better my game. It was brought to my attention here recently and I quote "Can you shoot 60 ex's" my answer,"um.... no," his response "then why the He{{ are you aiming at 12's?" This has spoke volumes to me. I usually catch 6-8 12's on a given course and still have shot down. As of now, it has not become a game of hitting twelves, but limiting mistakes and trying not to shoot 8's. I have been shooting competitive for 3 years and still have a lot to learn, I have managed to shoot through courses this year with no nickles and am ready to try and make it through with no 8's. I guess all my babbling is wondering if anyone uses a crosshair scope for 3D. I am still learing targets and use core lines to help myself aim, I really like the idea of being able to cut a core or a IBO ring in half with crosshairs to shoot 10's. Any thoughts? Just wanted to throw this out there and see what people had to say. Thanks for your time!


----------



## bugeaterNE (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm curious also.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I shoot with a lot of guys who have better vision than me and they shoot .10 pins with a lp light kit and they love them. I personally shoot a cbe scope with a .19 rhino pin and for me it really works well, I can see it in a variety of lighting conditions and I don't need a external light to light up the fiber.

To me if you want to better you 3d game each day you shoot take out a new piece of cardboard that has two 10 rings drawn on it one with a low back left and the other with a low back right 12 ring drawn on it. I use a sharpie to draw them on the cardboard, for me I can't see any of the lines back at 40 to 50 yards at all so I have to use my binoculars to look at them and make a decision on how I am going to either hit them or slightly hit high by adding a half yard or so. At closer distances I can see the rings barely and I still practice hitting dead on or slightly high.

This is how I do 100 % of my shooting at home anymore, I absolutely do not shoot dots anymore because that does nothing to help me learn to be a asa shooter with low back 12's. This year I shot in open a and I had around 4 or 5 days where I didn't hit a 8 and I shot at every stinking 12 ring all season except for I think 2 of them. Becoming a solid 3d shooter isn't about you getting cross hairs, it is about learning to train yourself to the 3d game you are choosing to play coming up with a game plan that you can follow easily shot after shot.

I would get a speciality hooded peep with a #1 clarifier for your 4x scope lens and a aperature kit, then try them and find the one that works the best to give you a good look at the target. Then learn to look at the 12 ring and find a marker on the target to help aim with and then use your skills of adding a little yardage to your guess to either smoke the 12 ring or lay up on top of it.


----------



## bugeaterNE (Apr 8, 2009)

Sounds like a good game plan you have there Socket Man. I'll have to practice like that, thanks.
I'm just getting into target archery and was wondering of the merits of cross hair scopes. I'm 65 and a little far-sighted. The target is real clear but my pins are blurry. When I wear readers the pins are clear but the target gets fuzzy. I was going to try shooting the cross-hairs to see if I can see them better without glass. I like it better when I can clearly see the target but still want to be able to see, without it being starburst, the cross-hairs. 
Anyone out there use cross-hairs?


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

bugeaterNE said:


> Sounds like a good game plan you have there Socket Man. I'll have to practice like that, thanks.
> I'm just getting into target archery and was wondering of the merits of cross hair scopes. I'm 65 and a little far-sighted. The target is real clear but my pins are blurry. When I wear readers the pins are clear but the target gets fuzzy. I was going to try shooting the cross-hairs to see if I can see them better without glass. I like it better when I can clearly see the target but still want to be able to see, without it being starburst, the cross-hairs.
> Anyone out there use cross-hairs?


You need to get a verifier peep my man that will clean that right up.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

In your situation, I would recommend going to a .029" or larger pin.

No one I know uses cross hairs anymore.


----------



## bugeaterNE (Apr 8, 2009)

Well....Got a Davis cross-hair scope really reasonable so I'll have to play with it, just for fun. Got the scope on the sight and sighted in and shoot a few arrows today. First impression is that since it doesn't glow like a pin I am concentrating more on the target than when shooting pins. I only had time to shoot at some paper indoors as it was late when I started. So far it seems like the cross-hairs will work out for indoor targets.


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

i use a cross hair and for me it works much better than a pin.i am using bright orange fly rod leader line as my cross hair. some times i use a 2x lens with no clarifier and sometimes no lens and no clarifier. a few years back when i shot more i was tied for first place in open c class at metroplolis il asa before the rain came on day 2. i was 10 up on unmarked thru 20 targets. give it a try


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Use whats best for you.......im thiinking about going back to a crosshair style.....more fore the lateral line as a referance point ..


----------

